# Paph philippinense 'Stephen' HCC/AOC



## Ozpaph (Nov 6, 2019)

Well its my very first award, so Im very pleased. 76.6 pt HCC. Awarded at our local paph meeting (TAPS). A seedling from Brad, of Sam Tsui (Orchid Inn) breeding. 'Wide Spread X Alford'. This was the second flowering. I staked it upright after 'casual' commentary by the judges on the first flowering last year. Its a good strong grower with wide, thick leaves. (I should add that Brad recieved 2 AMs on the night).
It might be quite some time before I reach David's (emydura) lofty FCC standards.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 6, 2019)

It's beautiful, not that you needed me to tell you that. Congratulations!


----------



## Ray (Nov 6, 2019)

Beautiful, indeed.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 6, 2019)

WAUW! Thats a stunner! I really love it! Congrats on the well deserved award!

May we see the plant in toto?

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## emydura (Nov 7, 2019)

Congratulations Stephen. That is fantastic news. The first of many awards, I'm sure.

That is an incredible clone. The substance of those petals are amazing. Nice colour and six flowers to boot. I'd be proud of that one. Great job with the staking. The flowers present perfectly. 

What did Brad have awarded?


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 7, 2019)

haynaldianum and ? Golden Goblet - parvi cross


----------



## Nickp (Nov 10, 2019)

Really beautiful. Congratulations on the award.

I'm baffled that judges seem to like (insist on?) vertical staking of long-petaled multifloral paphs. Vertical staking looks good with short or horizontal petals, but IMO long petaled paphs look very much better with an arching inflorescence, so the petals of the upper flowers hang free and don't interfere with the lower flowers. About the only advantage to vertical staking I can see is that it makes photography easier.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 10, 2019)

thank-you.
Upright staking is 'in vogue', though they seem to like lowii type multis with arching spikes. Go figure.


----------



## gego (Nov 11, 2019)

Congrats Ozpaph. That is beautiful. I have the same siblings.
I do agree that they should be presented as they naturally do in situ. Imagine if they ask to do that for sandies? For roth, it is but natural.
Anyways, good job in growing and have it flower for the nth time.


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2019)

That is a crazy good philippinense. The 'Alford' influence is very clear.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2019)

Congrats. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stone (Nov 14, 2019)

Superb plant Stephan. Very very nice.


----------

